# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  How would you tackle this?

## Simonlw

Hey all, recently bought my first house and theres plenty to do, but were starting with the projects that give the most bang for bucks, so I'm going to remove the prison courtyard from the back yard and give us some actual lawn space. 
The wall is double brick, and around 2m high.  How would you got about knocking it down?  What should I hire? 
Demo saw?
Jackhamer?
Sledgy?
TNT?

----------


## phild01

Welcome
Throw a sledge hammer in there and the inmates can knock it down.  A rotary hammer drill is useful too.

----------


## OBBob

Welcome. I'd go TNT but you'll probably need a permit to use it.  :Smilie:   
All the brick things I've pulled down have been 100+ years old and tend to come apart easily, so I'm not much help. Any of the tools list above would probably do the job one way or another though.

----------


## johnc

If you are throwing the bricks into a trailer one of these is about as cheap as you get if you have a compressor handy. It's brick by brick but you fill the trailer as you dismantle. Otherwise stand on top and sledge hammer it out, just don't fall off in the process.

----------


## OBBob

... and if it doesn't work ...   Rockwell ShopSeries Demolition Hammer - 1700 Watt - Supercheap Auto Australia

----------


## johnc

I reckon TNT is probably worth thinking about, done properly the bricks could end up vaporised. The hole left behind could be lined and be a die for swimming pool, literally!

----------


## cyclic

"Yer gonna need a bigger trailer" if you do it manual labour, and you will need a tip nice and handy, and lots of fuel for the many trips you will do.. 
To get it done quick with little effort from you, you will need a combo (bobcat/excavator/truck) and it will be gone in around half a day +, including foundations. 
You don't say where you are so try L and D Hire. 
I used them to knock in a concrete swimming pool 10m x 5m, gone in a day.

----------


## CraigandKate

+1 for the machinery and dump truck, is going to be well worth the money! Knocking it down is the easy bit, loading into a trailer and getting rid of it is most of the work. Machine and a truck will do it easily might even be cheaper due to disposal costs.

----------


## Simonlw

Thanks guys, I do own rotary hammer drill with chisel bits, I am hoping to loosen up with that and demolish with sledgies. 
Good call on the machinery... I'll measure up and work out how much there will be to get rid of.  Between my brother and I we have 2 utes and 2 trailers, a dump 10 minutes away ( free disposal in Moreton Bay Council)  and a few mates who will do almost anything with the promise of beers and steaks at the end of the day.

----------


## OBBob

Don't damage the Hills Hoist though, that's a classic!

----------


## toooldforthis

> .... 
> The wall is double brick, and around 2m high.  How would you got about knocking it down?  What should I hire?

  that's interesting - in a perverse kind of way...
wonder why it was built?
dog compound?
but why double brick? 
sounds like an infinity pool in the making  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Good point... Pour a slab, add Ridge beam, rafters... big shed.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Is that what looks like a little gate on the back of it too? Odd.

----------


## Craigoss

Don't bother with the rotary hammer drill, you will be there for days. Get a 4hr hire on a medium size jack hammer with a flat blade. The wall will be down in a couple of hours. 
The small gate has probably been built to suit an old school bin?

----------


## Simonlw

I like the idea of turning it into something useful, but a few tree roots have got in and crated some pretty decent cracks, it has to go. 
Hiring the medium jack hammer sounds like a good idea, I'll make some calls. 
Thanks everyone!

----------


## travelislife

> I like the idea of turning it into something useful, but a few tree roots have got in and crated some pretty decent cracks, it has to go. 
> Hiring the medium jack hammer sounds like a good idea, I'll make some calls. 
> Thanks everyone!

  You would be surprised how easy a double brick wall comes down just with a sledge hammer. Start at the top and work your way down.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm sure you've considered whether there is any benefit in taking down just one wall to open things up but retain privacy/wind break/cosy area etc. "You don't know what you've got 'til it's gone"

----------


## OBBob

The other consideration is that you'll be left with foundations (you'd hope), which may or may not be an issue depending how big they are and what you plan to do with the area.

----------


## METRIX

There is a crap load of bricks in there, you will be surprised just how many there is, that is a decent wall. 
Hire a demolition Hammer, something like a 10Kg will do the job, these are easy to handle but have a good amount of power. http://www.kennards.com.au/index.php...SzVFZyxGfPe.97 
Be careful we have ripped down some walls that the mortar was so hard the bricks shattered and the mortar stayed put !!!! 
Once you get down to a reasonable level, a sledge hammer will finish the rest off. 
You will probably need a bigger breaker such as a 16Kg Hitachi when you get near the bottom. 
Good Luck, I don't envy this task, I have ripped down enough brick walls to build a Harbour Bridge pylon, not something I enjoy doing.

----------


## toooldforthis

a back hoe, a bobcat, and a truck...
... and a wallet
too easy.

----------


## Marc

Best tool for the job ... two in one, only a truck or a few skip required

----------


## toooldforthis

> Best too lfor the job ... two in one, only a truck or a few skip required

  I think multitasking is over rated

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, probably right for humans. Case is an extraordinary machine for both jobs, excavating and loading.

----------

